# New Hairy Dieters Book



## yorksman (Aug 19, 2013)

The Hairy Dieters have brought out a new book, The Hairy Dieters Eat for Life
The amazon site has a 'look inside' facility. I have the book and it looks to have some very good recipes

As with their first book in this series, some of these dishes are easily made diabetic friendly.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2013)

There last few programs where good for big "D"  Have a read & let us know


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 26, 2013)

Have read some of the reviews & looks v good.  Not a fortune ?7 or less


----------

